# Felt 2009 sneak peek



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

http://web.mac.com/bkmelton/iWeb/FELT/Felt Bicycles.html

I like the AR a lot, just wished they would have offered one with the black/yellow paint scheme


----------

